# Hi!



## Tyra (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to take a moment and introduce myself. My name is Tyra and I am from the NW burbs of Chicago. My mom and I do a home haunt every year (difficult since she lives about an hour away in Wisconsin), and I am just discovering so many others that are as passionate about it as we are! 

I look forward to 'meeting' you all and learning from you all!

Tyra


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Tyra!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Tyra!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tyra!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tyra.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to our lil forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello! What sort of imagery do you enjoy in your haunt?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Tyra! 
I loved visiting Chicago and hope to get back there one day. Great City!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

